# ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA travels to the continent of Australia for the ISPS Women's Australian Open. This tournament has a history of very close finishes. Who could forget the 2012 finish, where Jessica Korda won a 6 player playoff? The following year Jiyai Shin and Yani Tseng battled it out down the stretch, with Jiyai coming out on top by 2 strokes. Last year nine players finished within 3 strokes of each other, with Karrie Webb taking home the trophy. 

This will be tournament #3 of 33 official tournaments on the 2015 LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1	Ilhee Lee	-5	
2	Ariya Jutanugarn	-4	
3	Alena Sharp	-3	
3	Min Seo Kwak	-3	
3	Lydia Ko	-3	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-6	F 
1	Lydia Ko	-6	F 
1	Ariya Jutanugarn	-6	F 
4	Charley Hull	-4	F 
5	Amy Yang	-3	F 
5	Jessica Korda	-3	F 

For full leader board: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1- Ariya Jutanugarn -7 
1- Lydia Ko - 7 
3- Amy Yang - 6 
4- Julieta Granada - 4 
4- Katherine Hull - 4 
6- Ha Na Jang - 3 

For full leader board: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results: 

1	Lydia Ko	-9	
2	Amy Yang	-7	
3	Ariya Jutanugarn	-4	
4	Jenny Shin -2	
4	Ilhee Lee	-2	
4	Chella Choi -2	

For full leader board: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ISPS Handa Women's Australian Open Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lydia Ko has to be the biggest story in golf. At just 17 years old, she has 6 LPGA tour titles!

Has anyone else ever done anything like that on any tour?


----------

